# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Chris Christie: I was so wrong! ,  Urges Americans to wear masks

## enhanced_deficit

*CHRISTIE'S COVID WARNING:
I WAS SO WRONG!*

*Chris Christie says he was in ICU for 7 days battling Covid-19, urges Americans to wear masks* 

"As  a former public official, I believe we have not treated Americans  as  adults, who understand truth, sacrifice and responsibility,"  Christie  said in a statement.



Chris  Christie, from center, talks with guests in the Rose Garden after   President Donald Trump introduced 7th U.S. Circuit Court Judge Amy  Coney  Barrett, 48, as his nominee to the Supreme Court at the White  House on  Sept. 26, 2020.Chip Somodevilla / Getty Images file
Oct. 15, 2020, 6:43 PM EDT / Updated Oct. 15, 2020, 7:02 PM EDT
By Dareh Gregorian
Former New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie on Thursday urged Americans to wear masks to fight the coronavirus that put him in intensive care for seven days, and warned the virus is "something to take very seriously."
Christie was one of a number of people with ties to the White House who tested positive for the coronavirus at around the same time as President Donald Trump.
"I  believed that when I entered the White House grounds, that I had   entered a safe zone, due to the testing that and I and many others   underwent every day. I was wrong. I was wrong to not wear a mask at the   Amy Coney Barrett announcement and I was wrong not to wear a mask at my   multiple debate prep sessions with the President and the rest of the   team," Christie said in a statement obtained by NBC News.
The  government's top infectious disease doctor, Anthony Fauci, last  week  called the Rose Garden event, where few attendees wore masks, a "superspreader event."
The  longtime Trump ally said he's now recovered from his illness, and   thanked his doctors and "the manufacturers of Remdesivir and the Eli   Lilly monoclonal anti-body cocktail for giving me access to their   extraordinary treatments. I am confident that all of those factors   contributed to my good health today."
Christie also appeared to distance himself from the president, who said he felt better that he's felt in decades after getting treated with a different antibody cocktail for the virus.
"No  one should be happy to get the virus and no one should be cavalier   about being infected or infecting others," Christie said. "It is   something to take very seriously. The ramifications are wildly random   and potentially deadly."

He  added that "as a former public official, I believe we have not  treated  Americans as adults, who understand truth, sacrifice and   responsibility."
"When you have seven days  in isolation in an ICU though, you have time  to do a lot of thinking,"  Christie said, advocating that people "follow  CDC guidelines in public  no matter where you are and wear a mask to  protect yourself and others."
"Every  public official, regardless of party or position, should  advocate for  every American to wear a mask in public, appropriately  socially distance  and to wash your hands frequently every day. At the  same time, we  should be reopening in every corner of this nation under  these  guidelines," Christie said.
"I believe that  these two steps can bring our country together while  our pharmaceutical  companies invent the therapeutics and vaccines which  will rid us of  this virus," he added.
"While we may seem  very divided today, I do believe we can use this  public health tragedy  to bring us together. It is never too late to  start," he said, but "It  will take leadership that both challenges and  trusts the American  people."

Dareh Gregorian

nbcnews.com/politics/politics-news/chris-christie-says-he-was-icu-7-days-battling-covid-n1243589

----------


## sparebulb

Fat Bastard

----------


## XNavyNuke

> [SIZE=3][B][B][FONT=ARIAL][URL="https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/politics-news/chris-christie-says-he-was-icu-7-days-battling-covid-n1243589"]
> "As  a former public official, I believe we have not treated Americans  as  adults, who understand truth, sacrifice and responsibility,"  Christie  said in a statement.


Yeah, and he still is. If airborne transmission on the virus through micron-sized droplets is the concern then even the best mask is worthless. Back in the Ebola days the only measured considered worthwhile was PAPR. 
https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-pers...otection-ebola



> We believe there is scientific and epidemiologic evidence that Ebola virus has the potential to be transmitted via infectious aerosol particles both near and at a distance from infected patients, which means that healthcare workers should be wearing respirators, not facemasks.
> 
> The minimum level of protection in high-risk settings should be a respirator with an assigned protection factor greater than 10. A powered air-purifying respirator (PAPR) with a hood or helmet offers many advantages over an N95 filtering facepiece or similar respirator, being more protective, comfortable, and cost-effective in the long run.


XNN

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Yeah, and he still is. If airborne transmission on the virus through micron-sized droplets is the concern then even the best mask is worthless. Back in the Ebola days the only measured considered worthwhile was PAPR.


I had thought the same, 30 corona viruses equal width of human hair.

But if all parties (both a spreader and potential victim) are wearing masks to combat airborne virus infection risk  and observing reasonable social distancing, the level of exposure for potential victim should be significantly lower relatively.  I'm thinking could such lower exposure serve as natural vaccination of sorts if potential victim maintains good health through proper diet, exercise and habits etc. I have no medical expertise but was wondering about this aspect based on little I know about artificial vaccination process.

----------


## Anti Globalist

If a 350-400 lb fat face $#@!ing slob like Christie can survive the coronavirus, what does that mean for the people that are young, physically fit, and in good shape?

----------


## Valli6

At best, he can only make this proclamation on behalf of other obese men pushing 60.

----------


## jkr

swinganamiss 
china 0 
fatboy 1

----------


## Anti Federalist

OP has been pushing face diapering for months now.





> Anyone saying that "insisting on not wearing masks in the face of an  airborne infectious disease ( or plague as Trump puts it) is standing up  for "freedom" is about as smart as saying that "Iraqi Freedom War was to  defend our way of life".


*Masks do not work*. 

We have known since the 1919 Spanish Flu epidemic that cloth masks do not protect in any significant way from transmission of airborne diseases.

The CDC has just released information from a new study showing roughly 85% of symptomatic COVID19 cases randomly sampled *were contracted by people who regularly wore a mask*.

It says, right on the $#@!ing boxes, of both cloth masks, surgical masks *and* N-95 masks that they do *NOT* protect in any way from transmission of diseases.

It is a symbol of compliance.

It is as ridiculous as government telling you, you must stand on your head every day at 3PM and jerk off, in order to prevent prostate cancer.

Masks are joke, a farce, a compliance condom, a fake, phony, fraudulent symbol of nothing more than your willingness to comply with government edicts, no matter how ridiculous.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The longtime Trump ally said he's now recovered from his illness, and thanked his doctors and "the manufacturers of Remdesivir and the Eli Lilly monoclonal anti-body cocktail for giving me access to their extraordinary treatments.


I am guessing that Remdesivir doesn't really help. And it’s disappointing if he received an antibody therapy and still ended up in the hospital for a week. Wonder what would have happened if he had gotten the HCQ/Zinc/Zpac protocol instead?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Trump’s Surgeon General Says ‘Please, Please, Please’ Wear Mask*
June 30, 2020








> Masks are joke, a farce, a compliance condom, a fake, phony, fraudulent symbol of nothing more than your willingness to comply with government edicts, no matter how ridiculous.


Strong statement.  
Would this by extension imply that those who  advocate wearing masks are 'jokers, fake, phony' ?

----------


## 69360

Christie has serious pre existing conditions. He is morbidly obese and has asthma or some breathing difficulty. He is a textbook case of somebody who should have been taking steps to protect himself. Instead he wants a healthy person like myself to wear a mask? No thanks. This virus poses no risk to somebody like me.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Strong statement.  
> Would this by extension imply that those who  advocate wearing masks are 'jokers, fake, phony' ?


If a pro masker is *sincere*, then they are simply wrong.

----------


## dannno

Some of the people who got sick at that event were wearing masks.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I am guessing that Remdesivir doesn't really help. And its disappointing if he received an antibody therapy and still ended up in the hospital for a week. Wonder what would have happened if he had gotten the HCQ/Zinc/Zpac protocol instead?


Headlines today:

Covid: Remdesivir 'has little or no effect' on survival, says WHO

From a propaganda perspective, its looking like the vaccine manufacturers have more pull than Gilead (Remdesivir). They are pushing a no treatments so vaccines are the only answer angle.

----------


## DiverseSegregation

I guess this is great news! This would mean that those miracle drugs that were only available to the rich and famous have no benefit for treating the virus. It also means that the virus is not such a big deal because many people even old or morbidly obese people recover in a short time without medicine not more effective than a placebo. This would add credence to Trump's narrative to not let the virus scare you.

----------


## Badnon Wissenshaftler

> I am guessing that Remdesivir doesn't really help. And its disappointing if he received an antibody therapy and still ended up in the hospital for a week. Wonder what would have happened if he had gotten the HCQ/Zinc/Zpac protocol instead?


I wonder that with Trump as well.  I wish he would've stuck with that protocol, which he seemed to advocate, but he appeared to, instead, opt for plugging for his Big Pharma friends.  Though, as I've said before, I think Trump is a high-powered mutant of some kind, and would've survived anyway, without much in the way of treatment,

----------


## Badnon Wissenshaftler

> It is as ridiculous as government telling you, you must stand on your head every day at 3PM and jerk off, in order to prevent prostate cancer.


Well, I'm not sure it will prevent cancer, but I'll make a video of me executing this protocol if it will fetch me a few bucks.

----------


## Badnon Wissenshaftler

> Some of the people who got sick at that event were wearing masks.


Oh, Oh, Oh!... Pick me, pick me!

"Your mask protects me, and my mask protects you!"  It's _not_ a difficult concept!

----------


## Working Poor

> Christie has serious pre existing conditions. He is morbidly obese and has asthma or some breathing difficulty. He is a textbook case of somebody who should have been taking steps to protect himself. Instead he wants a healthy person like myself to wear a mask? No thanks. This virus poses no risk to somebody like me.


My sister has all of these conditions even had some kind of respiratory infection, gets tested almost every week still she has not had covid. But she mostly does not wear a mask.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Christie's survival should tell everyone that the virus is not as bad as it seems.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Christie's survival should tell everyone that the virus is not as bad as it seems.


Agree.

Note that in all of these high-profile positive tests, none of them have died, except for Herman Cain, and his comorbidities were such that he could have died any time without COVID being involved. Pretty much the case for most COVID deaths.

Example:

"He was young and healthy, and he died from COVID!"

Ignoring the fact that he was 52, obese, a smoker, a drinker and could have fallen over dead from a heart attack at any moment.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> ...
> Example:
> 
> "He was young and healthy, and he died from COVID!"
> 
> Ignoring the fact that he was 52, obese, a smoker, a drinker and could have fallen over dead from a heart attack at any moment.


Latest example:


COVID-DENIER DIES *

Fitness Influencer, 33, who ‘thought Covid didn’t exist’ dies after catching the virus*

Claudia Aoraha
17 Oct 2020, 15:40
A  FITNESS influencer who thought Covid-19 didn't exist has died at the  age of 33 after contracting the virus on a trip to Turkey.

 Dmitriy Stuzhuk had been discharged from hospital in his native  Ukraine after testing positive- but was rushed back and as his health  rapidly deteriorated.

The fitness influencer has died at the age of 33


His ex-wife and mother to his children announce his sudden death on social mediaCredit: @stuzhuk_dmitriy To his one million subscribers, the 33-year-old appeared super-fit as he promoted sports and healthy living.
 But his ex-wife and mother of his three children, Sofia Stuzhuk, 25,  who announced his death, said coronavirus had triggered heart  complications.
 After becoming ill, he had posted to his fans: “I want to share how I got sick and to strongly warn everyone.

 “I was one who thought that Covid does not exist…

 “Until I got sick.”
 He told them: “COVID-19 IS NOT A SHORT-LIVED DISEASE! And it is heavy.”

 Dmitriy woke up in Turkey with a swollen neck and breathing difficulties, he said.
 When he was back in Ukraine, he was tested positive and was hospitalised.
 “The hospital is completely filled with people, some of them being treated in corridors,” he posted.
 He showed how he needed an oxygen apparatus for breathing.
 After eight days he was permitted to leave his ward rather than remain in the overcrowded Kyiv hospital.

*KILLER BUG*

 But after a few hours he was rushed back to hospital where Sofia said he was soon in a “grave condition” and “unconscious”.
 Sofia - who has five million followers - posted as he struggled for  life: “Dima (Dmitriy) had problems with his cardiovascular system…
 ”His heart is not coping…”
 He suffered a clinical death but medics restarted his heart.
 She posted: “His state is extremely grave. No-one can do anything with this.

 “I did everything I could so the father of my three children lives. But nothing depends on me now... "
 Then heartbroken Sofia announced his death.

 The couple had three children David, Lola and Olivia. The youngest is just nine months old.

thesun.ie/news/6035707/influencer-covid-dies-virus-turkey/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> But his ex-wife and mother of his three children, Sofia Stuzhuk, 25, *who announced his death, said coronavirus had triggered heart complications*


You were saying?

----------


## Slave Mentality

> Latest example:
> 
> 
> COVID-DENIER DIES *
> 
> Fitness Influencer, 33, who ‘thought Covid didn’t exist’ dies after catching the virus*
> 
> Claudia Aoraha
> 17 Oct 2020, 15:40
> ...


Fear propaganda, or 30 year olds never had heart attacks before 2020.  Your mask propaganda is ridiculous.

----------


## John-G

> You were saying?


Yes, corona virus and not the most likely steroid use caused his heart attack. Some people will never get it.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Your mask propaganda is ridiculous.


One man's mask prop is another man's election ad:

*New Trump ad features multiple clips of president wearing mask*
10/17/20

*White House to require staffers to wear masks in West Wing*
nbcnews
May 12, 2020 

*President Trump throws masks into crowd at Florida campaign rally*
Oct 12, 2020


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K_Kjz3BaPI

----------


## enhanced_deficit

In latest example, media reports have at least reported underlying conditions:


*Airline passenger dies of COVID-19 on plane*

*Woman was flying from Arizona to Dallas*


Chris McGinnis, SFGATE
Oct. 20, 2020Updated: Oct. 20, 2020 

     It was only a few months ago that U.S. airlines cracked down on their requirement that all passengers wear masks in flight.

 

A newly reported case in Texas could be the first instance of an airline passenger dying of COVID-19 on a flight.
                   Although the incident happened in July, it was only this  week that Dallas County officials confirmed the cause of death was  COVID-19.
                   According to a report  from Dallas County Health and Human Services, the victim was a woman in  her 30s – a resident of Garland, Texas — who was traveling from Arizona  to Dallas on July 25.  “She expired on an interstate airline flight,  and did have underlying high risk health conditions,” the agency said.
                   The report didn’t identify the airline involved, or the airports where the woman departed and arrived.

                       Dallas County Judge Clay Jenkins told the local NBC TV  affiliate that the woman was having trouble breathing, and after the  plane had landed, “they tried to give her oxygen. It was not successful,  and she died on the jetway,” Jenkins said in an interview.
                               It was unclear whether the woman knew she had the disease  when she boarded. Major airlines began requiring passengers to wear  face masks on board in May, but it wasn’t until more than  two months  later that they really started to crack down on violators after too many  complaints and online videos from travelers showing that the rule often  wasn’t enforced.

https://www.sfgate.com/travel/articl...s-15662231.php

----------

